# A question - Curiosity only



## Xue Sheng (Jul 5, 2011)

This is purely out of curiosity. I like to know about the people teaching in my area since from time to time people ask me if I know a good school for_________ (enter an MA here)

I came across this school 

Can anyone tell me about it, the sifu was a student of Ted Wong

At this point I know of 2 other JKD schools close to me and one I would not recommend, which shall remain nameless, and the other I am not sure about, this one

This is the third I have come across and I am simply wondering about the school. I do not have any plans to go there and train.


----------

